# Tap new thread into driver



## muthy786 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi, I have a TaylorMade R11s Driver and I was changing one of the weights to the side. As I was tightening it, the weight snapped off and left the bottom end stuck in the thread. I was hoping I could drill into this and tap a new thread into it to add a new weight but I am unsure which size tap I will need to do this. Any help from the professionals would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## brendy (Aug 6, 2015)

was it the 1g weight? happened to mine, I just left it and it's been fine.


----------



## muthy786 (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes brendy, it was the 1g weight. I guess it's a common problem seen as it's not a one of incident. I did consider leaving it as surely 1g wouldn't have a major influence to my driving but if it can be sorted I'd rather fix it than leave it as it is.


----------



## brendy (Aug 7, 2015)

I have a set of easy outs, might have a look and see if it's possible to tap into the remnants and use the smallest sized one to reverse thread extract it. If it looks like it'll damage the head I'm going to leave it alone.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 7, 2015)

Depending on the state of the shear you maybe able to get the broken screw out with out drilling it. If you set up as to start to drill but just touch lightly with drill tip you may get lucky and broken screw release enough to unscrew with a needle or such thin pointed object.
Trying to drill to use easy outs on a screw that size is quite tricky.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 7, 2015)

Wasn't it this exact issue - on a SLDR - that led to Pro being DQ-ed (at Gleneagles?) because the head was now non-conforming?


----------



## Twire (Aug 7, 2015)

I've just taken one out of my R7 and it's a M5 I would imagine they are all the same. Tapping drill size would be 4.2mm

You'll need to be extremely careful drilling it out. With all the high tech equipment I have here I would struggle to drill down the centre of a broken stud in a Driver head. 

Good luck.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 7, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Wasn't it this exact issue - on a SLDR - that led to Pro being DQ-ed (at Gleneagles?) because the head was now non-conforming?
		
Click to expand...

not quite there was a small cover that came off his club rather than a weight falling out.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 7, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			not quite there was a small cover that came off his club rather than a weight falling out.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, that's it CH3 at Greensboro! It was a couple of years ago, so I can forgive myself for getting it a bit (everything about it!) wrong!


----------



## muthy786 (Aug 7, 2015)

Really appreciate the help Twire, I'm quite handy with tools so I'm fairly confident that I can do it, will give it a go over the weekend. Thanks


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 9, 2015)

muthy786 said:



			Really appreciate the help Twire, I'm quite handy with tools so I'm fairly confident that I can do it, will give it a go over the weekend. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

There shouldn't be any load on the thread as that would be provided by friction with the weight as it seats.

I would start by trying to stick something onto the sheared face using epoxy or chemical metal epoxy if you have some - a spare M4 bolt with the threaded end roughed or cut to provide appropriate surface. 24 hours later you should be able to screw out using the M4 head. 

Alternative would be to use a very small easy out. 

Drilling to 4.2 and reaping really should be necessary - the snapped off thread will unscrew pretty easily; just a matter of getting sufficient purchase on it.


----------



## brendy (Aug 9, 2015)

I sorted mine, started a hole with a 2mm (ish) using my deemed tool then burred down deeper then used an easy out reversee thread tool. It took a little more force than I want to admit to but got it out in the end. The thread was untouched. Just need to order a new 1g weight to finish.
Pics below



















Once I had a deep enough hole, the easy out was inserted and hand turned first to get a good grip then tightened a cordless drill onto it and ran it out, took a bit of force.







Once I got it out, cleaned the thread and ran the second head weight into it to make sure it wasnt damaged, it was perfect. 







I did notice a few little fragments of metal rattling about inside the head so took out the red sole insert and dribbled in a gram or so of glue while tilted to let it run to the rear of the head (easier to collect fragments at that end) and gently shook the head until the fragments were caught up in the glue. Job done.


----------



## muthy786 (Aug 13, 2015)

Great news brendy, happy for you mate. I tried easyout first but didn't get much success so ordered a 4.2mm metal drill bit and m5 tap of eBay as advised by Twire. Took my time with it and cleaned the threads thoroughly, inserted a new weight and hey presto, all done. Thank You to everyone for the help and advice &#128077;


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 13, 2015)

Top work :thup:


----------



## brendy (Aug 13, 2015)

New weight arrived for mine today also.  Expensive wee buggers they are.


----------

